# I'm searching for a frying pan



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Hello this is my second post in this forum after I got realy great knife suggestions I am now on the search for a frying pan. My requirements:
Not to heavy
should have a good heat respons
Alrounder 
Medium sized 
Material is up to you
My grandma is searching for a house warming/ chrismas gift so I dont know lets say 150€ absolut max
And induction capable
I am form austria for whom it may concern.
Thank you guys in advance I am realy happy with this forum.


----------



## GoodEnoughGear (Aug 13, 2018)

de Buyer Mineral B 24"

http://www.debuyer-brandshop.com/ep...isenpfannen/de_Buyer__Mineral_B__Eisenpfannen


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Your profile indicates that you are a beginner and in the absence of any specific information, I will naturally assume that your skills with a pan are just beginning as well. 

That means you should choose a pan that is durable, forgiving and yet, has enough precision to allow you to progress with your cooking skills. Since I have no idea what is available in Austria, I can only suggest the sort of pan that would be suitable for you. I would suggest at least a 3 ply steel pan with a copper core. Here in the states, a good pan of that sort will cost around $140 US. I can't imagine the cost of such a pan in Austria would be much different. 

Good luck.


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

sgsvirgil said:


> Your profile indicates that you are a beginner and in the absence of any specific information, I will naturally assume that your skills with a pan are just beginning as well.
> 
> That means you should choose a pan that is durable, forgiving and yet, has enough precision to allow you to progress with your cooking skills. Since I have no idea what is available in Austria, I can only suggest the sort of pan that would be suitable for you. I would suggest at least a 3 ply steel pan with a copper core. Here in the states, a good pan of that sort will cost around $140 US. I can't imagine the cost of such a pan in Austria would be much different.
> 
> Good luck.


Do you have any brand suggestions? Or some examples so I can compare or maybe find the same pan just from an European retailer?


----------



## You know 42 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sorry I accidentally replied twice.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

You know 42 said:


> Do you have any brand suggestions? Or some examples so I can compare or maybe find the same pan just from an European retailer?


Sure. But, the brands that I suggest are probably not available for shipping to your country. You will likely have to find the equivalent available where you live.

Here is a pan made by "All Clad" that is 3 ply construction but, it has an aluminum core rather than a copper core. Some would argue the benefits and drawbacks of aluminum vs. copper cores. But, at your level, its make little difference other that cost. 

Here is another example of a pan made by All Clad that is 5 ply construction with a copper core. I am including this as an example of the upper levels of cookware that's available and not as a recommendation. 

You can also buy cookware sets that would be ideal for a novice and yet, still be very useful later on when your skills and techniques have increased. Here is a set that has 13 pieces, steel and copper construction and aluminum cores for about $300 US for the entire set. 
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/copper-cookware-set-viking/prod21440312.ip


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

I have no idea why the links that I included are not showing up. But, you can do a google search using terms such as "3 ply" "copper core" "aluminum core," "steel construction" etc and find a lot of good suggestion in your price range. 

Good luck.


----------

